# "Relés USB" de uso general



## Scooter (Mar 28, 2016)

Acabo de ver este producto: http://www.buyincoins.com/item/59470.html#.VvlnIfqo3IA y me parece interesante por muchas propuestas que he visto en el foro
Mas sencillo no puede ser, parece que basta con enviar un byte por el puerto serie virtual y ya está.
Lo mismo es de lo mas común pero me acabo de enterar que existe.


----------



## Scooter (Mar 28, 2016)

He buscado mas proveedores:

http://www.icstation.com/icstation-micro-control-channel-relay-module-icse013a-p-4013.html





http://www.icstation.com/icstation-micro-control-channel-relay-module-p-4012.html




http://www.icstation.com/icstation-channel-micro-relay-module-icse014a-p-5185.html





Espero que no lo consideréis como publicidad. Sencillamente me parece una cosa muy útil para controlar cosas desde cualquier PC sin complicarse mucho.


----------



## fdesergio (Mar 28, 2016)

Estan geniales para controlar las impresoras que mayormente estan sin funcionamiento, buen producto


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2016)

En el foro se comentaron muchos casos. El timbre del patio del colegio etc etc.
Cualquier cosa que dependa de un PC. Antes con el puerto paralelo o serie era fácil, hoy en día como esos puertos han desaparecido....


----------



## chclau (Mar 29, 2016)

Esta muy bueno el gadget, Scooter, gracias por traerlo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 29, 2016)

En este tema se trató el control de dispositivos a través de USB

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/control-dispositivos-traves-modulo-usb-pic18f45-2550-a-17458/


----------



## Scooter (Mar 29, 2016)

Al menos yo no sabía que existía comercialmente. Que se puede hacer con un pic u otor elemento si que lo sabía, claro.


----------

